
AI Powered Engineering Management - beghbali
https://medium.com/katellaai/ai-powered-engineering-management-ef434cee893a
======
LordBron
Seems pretty neat, but how do you communicate with Katella? Is it it's own
chat system? Or integrated into slack, etc?

~~~
beghbali
good question. It's its own NLP system that is currently integrated into Slack
but we are working on Microsoft Teams and other integrations

------
vusters
hey LordBron, Vu from katella.ai here. We are integrating with Slack only at
this stage, but we will be expanding to other Enterprise chat platforms (MS
teams, Hangout Chats, Alexa for Business, ..). Strictly focusing on the
workplace though.

